# Injected a spiral sliced ham q-view



## dairyman (Nov 20, 2010)

Can i inject a spiral sliced ham? I was thinking of doing it while it was in the cryo pak and letting it sit over night.


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

By all means ,Inject away. A honey prauline injection is available from cajun injector and a few others.

 Still in the wrapper would be the best way to inject a per sliced ham.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you'd be fine doing that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well bob sure put in you in the right direction so inject away and keep it in the package too.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea you can inject it the only possible issue I see is you may lose some of the injection out of the spiral cuts but oh well. Do like was mentioned above and inject it while it is still in the package. Just poke your injector needle through the packaging.


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok. I injected it yesterday while it was in the package. I used 12oz pineapple juice and brown sugar. I put it in a pan and into the fridge over night. There was some juice in the pan and some in the bag when I removed it but not as much as I thought there would be. Put Jeff's rub on it and will put it in the smoker in a bit. I'm gonna put a brown sugar, honey, and butter glaze on it. I've also got a turkey going today. We're doing thanksgiving at my parents today.


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a fine begining to Thanksgiving!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW NICE


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 21, 2010)

SWEET,looks awesome dairyman


----------



## tbakko (Nov 21, 2010)

Let us know how it comes out, looks great!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good. One thing I like to do with a spiral ham is to use skewers to hold it together. Here is a pic of one I did  http://photobucket.com


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I would of thought of that. I can see mine starting to separate in the smoker. I hope mine looks half as good as yours when its done.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Im sure they will be great. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's the final product. The ham was amazing and stole the show at dinner. Not sure if the injection made much of an impact. The glaze was awesome. I heated 2 cups honey, 2 cups dark brown sugar, and 3 sticks of butter. The turkey was good and moist but the ham definitely  was the favorite.


----------



## bassman (Nov 21, 2010)

That's one outstanding dinner!  We haven't even decided what to have for Thanksgiving and you've already done yours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I hope whatever we have looks half as good as yours.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks Awesome. Great job.


----------



## dukmn80 (Nov 23, 2010)

That thing looks great.  How big was the ham? What temp did you smoke at and when did you pull it? How long did it take? I'm going to try one for thanksgiving and hope I have as good results as you did.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2010)

Isn't much I can say that hasn't been said, but I agree with all of them!

Simply AWESOME !

Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome looking!!  Did you add the little packet of spices to your glaze?


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 23, 2010)

that ham looks AWESOME!!! great job!!


----------



## dairyman (Nov 20, 2010)

Can i inject a spiral sliced ham? I was thinking of doing it while it was in the cryo pak and letting it sit over night.


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

By all means ,Inject away. A honey prauline injection is available from cajun injector and a few others.

 Still in the wrapper would be the best way to inject a per sliced ham.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you'd be fine doing that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well bob sure put in you in the right direction so inject away and keep it in the package too.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea you can inject it the only possible issue I see is you may lose some of the injection out of the spiral cuts but oh well. Do like was mentioned above and inject it while it is still in the package. Just poke your injector needle through the packaging.


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok. I injected it yesterday while it was in the package. I used 12oz pineapple juice and brown sugar. I put it in a pan and into the fridge over night. There was some juice in the pan and some in the bag when I removed it but not as much as I thought there would be. Put Jeff's rub on it and will put it in the smoker in a bit. I'm gonna put a brown sugar, honey, and butter glaze on it. I've also got a turkey going today. We're doing thanksgiving at my parents today.


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a fine begining to Thanksgiving!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW NICE


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 21, 2010)

SWEET,looks awesome dairyman


----------



## tbakko (Nov 21, 2010)

Let us know how it comes out, looks great!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good. One thing I like to do with a spiral ham is to use skewers to hold it together. Here is a pic of one I did  http://photobucket.com


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I would of thought of that. I can see mine starting to separate in the smoker. I hope mine looks half as good as yours when its done.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Im sure they will be great. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## dairyman (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's the final product. The ham was amazing and stole the show at dinner. Not sure if the injection made much of an impact. The glaze was awesome. I heated 2 cups honey, 2 cups dark brown sugar, and 3 sticks of butter. The turkey was good and moist but the ham definitely  was the favorite.


----------



## bassman (Nov 21, 2010)

That's one outstanding dinner!  We haven't even decided what to have for Thanksgiving and you've already done yours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I hope whatever we have looks half as good as yours.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks Awesome. Great job.


----------



## dukmn80 (Nov 23, 2010)

That thing looks great.  How big was the ham? What temp did you smoke at and when did you pull it? How long did it take? I'm going to try one for thanksgiving and hope I have as good results as you did.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2010)

Isn't much I can say that hasn't been said, but I agree with all of them!

Simply AWESOME !

Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome looking!!  Did you add the little packet of spices to your glaze?


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 23, 2010)

that ham looks AWESOME!!! great job!!


----------

